# how to use root tab?



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

what kind of root tab you have with you.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Most root tabs just get pushed into the substrate under the plant/s that need it. No fuss, no muss. If you're talking about capsule, I would assume they are Osmocote + capsules. You would place them in the same way as others. They should be replaced every 2 months or so.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Osmocote + capsules 
just place whole capsule in substrate?

Bump: yes its Osmocote + capsules. so just place it with capsule? or without capsule?


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Bury with the capsule. 
The capsule starts dissolving as soon as it hits the water. They're made of biologically safe materials. Use the index finger to shove them into the substrate and make sure you bury those tabs up to the hilt because you don't want those osmocote balls making their way to the surface. Not like they're dangerous or anything but they sure are annoying. You should only have to do this once every three to four months. In my low tech I let it go four months or more before I replace them.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Although many have reported success using terrestrial fertilizers in the aquarium, it does come with some risks. Terrestrial ferts often release a lot of phosphates and contain urea which can result in an ammonia spike. Use with caution.

Why not to use terrestrial fertilizer in an aquarium


----------



## Scratch (Aug 12, 2016)

What AbbyesDad said.
If you intend to use Osmocote I would recommend that you put it in a location where you can easily dig it out if your water parameters go awry.


----------

